# Upgrading my Vape?



## shaheedtait (16/10/16)

Hi all. Just looking for some advice replacing my Twips Clearo. Not a bad smoking experience but the coil right at the top is annoying and sometimes leaks into my mouth which I can do without.
I had a look around and found these and would like opinions from more experienced Vapers.

Kangertech NEBOX 
http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-nebox/
Kangertech SUBOX Mini C 
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/p...pplies-the-power/products/kanger-subox-mini-c
Eleaf Aster
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/p...-that-supplies-the-power/products/eleaf-aster
Istick Pico 75W TC
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/p...plies-the-power/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1

As these require 18650 cells which would be a better cell to go for?

Thanx guys. Input will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (16/10/16)

I've had some very helpful responses here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/good-budget-mods.t29844/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shaheedtait (16/10/16)

Thanks @craigb

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (16/10/16)

Like many people I renamed my NEBOX to LEAKBOX. Tried a couple of fixes to stop the leaking, but no luck - it just leaks. It's a pity coz it's a great stealth vape mod.


----------



## shaheedtait (16/10/16)

Lol thanx @Huffapuff so NEBOX is out of the running 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (16/10/16)

shaheedtait said:


> Hi all. Just looking for some advice replacing my Twips Clearo. Not a bad smoking experience but the coil right at the top is annoying and sometimes leaks into my mouth which I can do without.
> I had a look around and found these and would like opinions from more experienced Vapers.
> 
> Kangertech NEBOX
> ...


Though I have no experience with either both the Pico and Aster are popular with forum members and have good reviews on line.As far as cells go I don't think you can go wrong with LG he4 or 2s(brownies) I have used them mostly but also have gotten good performance from Sony and samsung. I 'm sure you'll be happy with any of these choices,mods and batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (16/10/16)

Aster or pico. Pair it with a decent tank and it will be a good setup. Maybe think of a 2 battery mod for more power later on in life...


----------

